# What does "CP" stand for?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 28, 2006)

I keep seeing it, I assume it has something to do with getting a product thats unavailable to someone else?


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 28, 2006)

you know, i've been kind of wondering this myself.


----------



## user4 (Mar 28, 2006)

im pretty sure it stands for "custom purchase" or something like that... which means that if you want say a culturebloom lipstick and i know its still available at my couter... i can make a custom purchase for you...


----------



## user3 (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25421


Taken from MUA but many apply for here. The above link is ones most commonly used here.
Over half of these are never used.

    * AAB = Amazing Asian Beauty
    * AD = Amber's Daisy
    * AE = Active Endeavors or American Eagle
    * AFAIK = as far as I know
    * AHA = Alpha Hydroxy Acid
    * ATM- at the moment
    * AZW = A Zaftig Woman
    * b/c = Because
    * BBB = bleached blonde bombshell
    * BBB&B = Brown Bag Bath & Beauty
    * bbg = better be going
    * bbl = be back later
    * BBW = bath & body works
    * BC = Body Confections
    * BCP = birth control pills
    * BF = Boyfriend
    * BHA = Beta Hydroxy Acid
    * BN = brand new
    * BNIB = brand new in box
    * BOGOF = BUY ONE GET ONE FREE
    * BR = Banana Republic
    * brb = be right back
    * btw = By The Way
    * BTZ = Beyond the Zone (Hair care line)
    * BW= beautiful wife
    * CCB = Cream Colour Base
    * CCC = Captivating Caramel Cutie
    * CJ = L'Oreal Color Juice
    * COOF = completely out of fashion
    * CP = Custom Purchase
    * CS = Cottage Shoppe
    * d/c (d/c'd) = discontinued
    * DDD = Dark Darling Diva
    * DH = Dear Husband
    * DS (d/s) = Drugstore
    * e/l = eyeliner
    * e/s = Eyeshadow
    * EBA = ebay acquistion
    * el/c = eyelash curler
    * EOTD = eye of the day
    * FFF = Fair Foxy Femme
    * FIL = Father In Law
    * fndt = foundation
    * FOTD = face of the day
    * FWIW = For What It's Worth
    * g2g = Got to go
    * gc = Gift Certificate
    * GGG = Gorgeous Golden Goddess
    * GL = Good Luck
    * gwp = Gift With Purchase
    * HAGW = Have a good weekend!
    * HG = Holy Grail
    * HH = Hannah's Handprints
    * HTF = Hard to find
    * hth = Hope That Helped
    * hths = Hope That Helped Some
    * IDK = I Don't Know
    * IIRC = If I Remember Correctly
    * IMHO = In My Honest/Humble Opinion
    * IMNSHO = In my not-so-humble opinion
    * IMO = In My Opinion
    * IRL = In Real Life
    * ITA = I Totally Agree
    * j/k = Just Kidding
    * j/w = just wandering
    * JP = James Perse
    * JT = Lancome Juicy Tubes
    * l/c = lash curler
    * l/g = Lipgloss
    * l/s = Lipstick
    * lemming = to follow suit with the raves, to really want something
    * LLL = Light Lovely Lady
    * LM = left message
    * LM = Laura Mercier
    * lmao = Laughing My Ass Off
    * lol = Laughing Out Loud
    * LOLA = Lovely Latina
    * LRP = La Roche Posay
    * MA = makeup artist(s)
    * MG = Muchas Gracias
    * MIL = Mother In Law
    * MJ = Marc Jacobs
    * MLBB = My Lips But Better
    * Mm = makeup magician
    * MMM = Marvelous Medium Mademoiselle
    * MMU = Make Me Up cosmetics
    * ms = mascara
    * MST = Making Scents by Theresa
    * MYOB = Mind your own business
    * n/m = No Message / No More
    * NE = Natural Esscents
    * NIB = New In Box
    * NOTD = nail of the day
    * NP = nail polish / No Problem
    * NWT = New With Tags
    * NWOT = New Without Tags
    * OMG = Oh my G*d
    * OT = Off Topic
    * OTOH = On the other hand
    * OTS = Off the Shoulder (as in sweater)
    * PBI = Politely butting in
    * PC = Paula's Choice
    * PLMK = Please Let Me Know
    * POTL = People of the Labyrinths Luctor et Emergo.
    * PP = possibly pending
    * PPP = Pale Porcelain Princess
    * px = prescriptives
    * r/o = Read On
    * RAOK = Random Act Of Kindness
    * RIS = Received In Swap
    * ROP = Read on please
    * ROTFL = Rolling on the floor laughing
    * s/t = second that
    * SA = sales associate(s)
    * SEX = stash enhancement experience
    * SIB = Still In Box
    * SMPL = sample
    * SO = Significant Other
    * sos = same old stuff
    * SP = Scentual Pleasures
    * SS = Simplyscents
    * t/m = tinted moisturizer
    * TAB = Thanks A Bunch
    * TBS = The Body Shop
    * thnx = thanks
    * thnx4h= thanks for the help
    * TIA = Thanks In Advance
    * TR = Totally Random
    * ttyl = talk to you later
    * TTYS = Talk to you soon
    * twiwgs = thats what i was gonna say
    * TY = thank you
    * w/e = weekend
    * W/O = without
    * wss = what she said
    * WTF? = Whos the Fairest (.com)
    * WTG= way to go
    * wttw = word to the wise
    * YLBB = Your Lips But Better
    * YLBW = Your Lips But Worse
    * ylg = you look great
    * YMMV = Your Mileage May Vary
    * YW = you're welcome


----------

